# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí >  Đà Lạt: Tuần văn hóa du lịch năm 2013

## dichoimoi

*Đà Lạt: Tuần văn hóa du   lịch năm 2013*     Ngày 26-11, ban tổ chức sự kiện Tuần văn hóa du lịch 2013 đã tổ chức  họp báo giới thiệu các hoạt động diễn ra từ ngày 27 đến 31-12 tại TP Đà  Lạt. 
   ** TP.HCM: tổ chức chợ hoa tại 128 địa điểm* 
    Ông Đoàn Văn Việt - phó chủ tịch UBND tỉnh Lâm Đồng - cho biết Tuần văn hóa du lich 2013 gồm ba sự kiện: kỷ niệm 120 năm Đà Lạt hình thành và phát   triển, Festival hoa Đà Lạt lần thứ 5, công bố Năm du lịch quốc gia 2014 Tây nguyên - Đà Lạt. 
    Trong thời gian một tuần sẽ diễn ra tổng cộng 19 chương trình (9 chương trình chính và 10 chương trình hưởng ứng). 
    Ông Võ Ngọc Hiệp, chủ tịch UBND TP Đà Lạt, cho biết chính quyền TP đã  tổ chức làm việc với các khách sạn được cấp hạng sao trong địa bàn thành  phố để cam kết sẽ không tăng giá phòng, dịch vụ suốt   thời gian diễn ra sự kiện này. Đại diện ban tổ chức cũng cho biết Hãng  hàng không Vietnam Airlines đã thông báo sẽ tăng chuyến bay đến/đi từ  Đà Lạt tới TP.HCM, Hà Nội, Đà Nẵng. Hãng hàng không   VietJet Air sẽ mở thêm đường bay TP.HCM - Đà Lạt và Đà Lạt - Vinh bên  cạnh đường bay Hà Nội - Đà Lạt. 
    * Tại cuộc họp ngày 26-11, UBND TP.HCM đã đồng ý với đề xuất của Sở  Giao thông vận tải về kế hoạch tổ chức chợ hoa Giáp Ngọ 2014 tại 128 địa  điểm. Cụ thể ngoài ba chợ hoa truyền thống cấp TP tổ   chức tại các công viên Gia Định, Lê Văn Tám, 23-9, có 18 quận huyện  khác cũng tổ chức chợ hoa tại các địa phương mình ở 125 địa điểm. 
    Đặc biệt một số địa phương như Q.7, Q.8 tận dụng bến bãi cạnh sông  rạch tổ chức chợ hoa trên bến dưới thuyền tạo nét đẹp truyền thống độc  đáo. Dự kiến thời điểm tổ chức chợ hoa tết từ ngày 23 đến   trưa 30-1-2014 (tức từ 23 đến 30 tháng chạp). Riêng chợ hoa tại Q.7,  Q.8 được tổ chức sớm hơn một tuần. 
    Trong khi đó, bà Nguyễn Thị Quỳnh Anh - phó giám đốc Công ty TNHH MTV  Công viên cây xanh TP.HCM - cho biết Hội hoa xuân Giáp Ngọ 2014 diễn ra  trong 12 ngày từ 25-1 đến 5-2-2014 (tức từ 25 tháng   chạp năm Quý Tỵ đến mồng 6 tháng giêng năm Giáp Ngọ) tại công viên Tao  Đàn, Q.1. 
   tiệc ngoài trời cateringonline   _Theo: tuoitre.vn_

----------

